# coppices



## sandrum

cuál es la traducción para "coppices"
Texto: Convertion of clearcut beech coppices into high forests with continuous cover


----------



## cirrus

Puedo explicar lo que es un coppice que por lo menos ayuda un poco. Coppicing una práctica sostenible de cosechar leña y madera. Fue muy común en los bosques ingleses. Se cortan varios árboles en un bosque a intervalos regulares. Mientras, el tronco se deja crecer durante otros 15 años y se repite el proceso. El coppice es una  zona de árboles que han sido procesado de esta manera. Aquí tienes una foto de un coppice.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

De acuerdo a la información de cirrus, el resultado es un bosque bajo (_ chaparrito.  

Buscando una traducción de carácter oficial o uniforme, he encontrado en muchos lugares "monte bajo".

" ... Así pues: "coppice"=monte bajo"

Espero que te sea útil esta información que complementa a la de cirrus.

Saludos._


----------



## sandrum

Muchas gracias, no había tenido oportunidad de hacerlo antes.
Me quedó claro el asunto. Coppice=Monte bajo

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

No, the beech "coppices" are regrowth of beech where the root systems of the felled mature trees have been left intact, as cirrus explained. I would not call that "monte bajo" (underbrush).


----------



## Chris K

Wikipedia has _vástago._

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vástago


----------



## k-in-sc

That's interesting. Note that here "coppice" is used to refer to the whole stand of regrowth, while ''vástago'' or "chupón" is a single shoot or sprout and would have to be used in the plural.


----------



## cirrus

k-in-sc said:


> No, the beech "coppices" are regrowth of beech where the root systems of the felled mature trees have been left intact, as cirrus explained. I would not call that "monte bajo" (underbrush).


Sorry but that's not my understanding of what coppicing is about. It's a system of cyclical pruning, nothing as dramatic as felling mature trees.

Go to this link and scroll down to Coppicing Technique and you can see it in action.


----------



## k-in-sc

"*Coppicing* is a traditional method of woodland management which takes advantage of the fact that many trees reshoot from the stump or roots if cut down. ..."
(English version of Chris K's link)
From your link:
Physiology
                                             Coppicing occurs when a tree is                                               felled and sprouts arise from the                                               cut stump (known as a stool). This                                               process can be carried out over                                               and over again and is sustainable                                               over several hundred years at least,                                               the stool getting ever larger in                                               diameter.


----------



## aieruz

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=5972k-in-sc , 
Thanks to you too, for your interesting information
aieruz


----------



## Amapolas

k-in-sc said:


> That's interesting. Note that here "coppice" is used to refer to the whole stand of regrowth, while ''vástago'' or "chupón" is a single shoot or sprout and would have to be used in the plural.


K-in-sc is right. Vástago or chupón refer to each of the shoots that grow out of the felled tree. I'm not sure there's a precise word in Spanish for coppice or coppicing. You'll probably have to resort to explaining it, Sandrum.


----------



## Amapolas

How about "rcuperación de montes de haya parcialmente talados por el método de (continuous cover, whatever that is)?
Convertion of clearcut beech coppices into high forests with continuous cover


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know if "parcialmente talados" is clear enough. It might mean some entire trees were left, while "clear-cut coppices" means they were all cut down to the ground at once but allowed to regrow into forest.


----------



## Amapolas

k-in-sc said:


> I don't know if "parcialmente talados" is clear enough. It might mean some entire trees were left, while "clear-cut coppices" means they were all cut down to the ground at once but allowed to regrow into forest.


I agree.
Perhaps the alternative is to use the word _coppices _with a footnote explaining this foreign practice.


----------



## k-in-sc

Continuous cover = unbroken canopy (not a method)
Anyway, the original question is from 2009 ...


----------



## sandrum

Interesante la discusión, pero creo que lo que dijo cirrus en un principio es lo correcto (hace ya mucho tiempo) y eso acá en Chile se le llama monte bajo.  
Aquellos bosques o formaciones vegetacionales que son manejados por rebrotes, es decir, se corta un bosque y los tocones que quedan generan brotes que vuelven a crecer como árboles y se vuelven a cortar, y así hasta que la productividad comienza a disminuir.


----------



## k-in-sc

Is "monte bajo" always intentional, like coppices?


----------



## aieruz

As far as I understand, the meaning of "monte bajo" is pretty similar to the English "undergrowth", (and non-intentional).
Let anyone more knowledgeable belie me, if I'm wrong.
What is left for me to do now is check it up with a forestry engineer.
Thanks to everyone for your contributions
aieruz


----------



## sandrum

La traducción que econtré undergrowth es maleza o lo que crece bajo el bosque sotobosque o understory. Sin embargo, como lo dije anteriormente monte bajo es el manejo de bosques naturales o plantaciones por el rebrote de árboles cortados y no de plántulas.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Para mí, "monte bajo" corresponde a una formación natural, no manipulada. Además, el DRAE dice lo siguiente:

*Monte bajo.
*
*1. *m. El poblado de arbustos, matas o hierbas.
*2. *m. Estas matas o hierbas.


----------



## k-in-sc

That's true, but sandrum is telling us that in Chile it's used to mean managed coppices. It would be helpful to hear from other foreros.


----------

